# Introduction



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Hello, My name is HuskyMD and I'm a P&S-aholic.

I left for six months or so as I moved from MD to VA, got settled into the new home and the new job, and we had a new baby. He's 9 weeks now and all of a sudden I am dying to go tog fishing! 

Anyway, I really don't know what to say as I haven't made it out fishing in a month or more. The only time I've fished since moving was at the pier in colonial beach a month ago.

So, I see John81 is still on here. Are there any other P&S'ers who know who I am that still post on this board? Or did everyone leave cause of the WBB fiasco?

Sandcrab, Orest, AtlantaKing, Creamer, Peter ??????


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

welcome back and congtrats on the new arrival.


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

*welcome back*



HuskyMD said:


> Hello, My name is HuskyMD and I'm a P&S-aholic.
> 
> So, I see John81 is still on here. Are there any other P&S'ers who know who I am that still post on this board? Or did everyone leave cause of the WBB fiasco?


Heya Husky, welcome back. And congrats on your new little one!


----------



## chesapeake_kid (Oct 25, 2008)

congrats on the new child


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

lets go then trevor hit me up we can work something out maybe?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey Trev ... welcome back. I haven't been able to get out since mid October myself. Although I do plan to hit the beach the week of Thanksgiving ... probably Chincoteague.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

So shouldn't you have your name changed to HuskyVA?


----------



## glantier (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to Virginia Husky. Met you last year at OC toggin. Congrats on the new born and and new address. Just up the road from you in Stafford. :fishing:Greg


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Welcome Back!*

Trevor,

Welcome back! Glad to see the family and your son Dalton are doing well. Wow! Four sons now?

When you get the time, drop me a line. I just got my AI permit renewed until next August and there's always room for you to join me for some AI fishing! 


I see Matt hooked you up with your original number of posts too! 

Sandcrab


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

I still have your flashlight.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

Yo dude,

We are still here.


----------



## apungke (Aug 5, 2005)

Husky, I haven't fished with you that much. I only met you couple times when you fish with CT. 
I haven't been going out for the past 9 months I think due to my wife's pregnancy. 

But I'm planning to go for togging in Dec. Congrats on your new addition, job and house..


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Welcome back. Congratulations!


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

*Welcome back!!!*



HuskyMD said:


> Hello, My name is HuskyMD and I'm a P&S-aholic.
> 
> I left for six months or so as I moved from MD to VA, got settled into the new home and the new job, and we had a new baby. He's 9 weeks now and all of a sudden I am dying to go tog fishing!
> 
> ...


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Thanks for all the comments everyone. A few things - no CT, not gonna change the name; glantier, I remember you and you are just up the road alright; apungke, I think you can't tog after the first week in Dec?; and as for togging, I have permission to go on saturday IF I take the 8 year old. So, is there any pt at taking an 8 year old togging? Those tog go into the rocks quickly...anybody seen a young dudue catch tog or is it lost tackle city?


----------



## TitusV (Mar 29, 2007)

Lost tackle city no matter what. Last time I went to the bulkhead I had 13 snags in 2 hours of fishing. I shattered my snags per hour record there. On the plus side, I got really fast at tying dropper loops.


----------



## apungke (Aug 5, 2005)

HuskyMD said:


> apungke, I think you can't tog after the first week in Dec?


You're right Husky, the season is closed in Dec. I got to find some alternative...


----------



## glantier (Sep 12, 2006)

Husky, 

Two of my buddies and myself are going out Wednesday night, fishing the bridge Thursday morning (rockfish) and the bulkhead or jetty Thursday for Tog. Will let you know the results/pics. :fishing:Greg


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Daammmnnn
Welcome back.
How is the family? Annette said to say hello.

JC


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Trevor Welcome Back*

Congrat's on the baby and hope all is well with you and the family.

I thought you moved further south, than VA......

Am hoping to hit the ocean either Del. or AI Black Friday. I guess I should tell the misses my plans, before the night before......


Am still waiting for "Gas4Less" to re-appear.......opcorn: opcorn: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Trevor where in Spotsylvania are you*

Wife and I spent the first weekend in September at Lake Anne.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

Hey Trevor,

Welcome back. Although I have been MIA myself for a while. Congratulations on that new addition to your family.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I live between rt3 and courthouse rd (rt 208). Got 1.6 acres to tend to now. We have quite a few friends from church who live at lake anna. There are striped bass in there you know.

As for gas 4 less money, it has returned. It's 1.70 a gallon down here. I filled up for 24 dollars yesterday!
Nice to hear from you jeff. Good luck glantier!


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey Trevor good ta see you back around. Congrats on the newbie and best wishes to U and your family.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

HuskyMD said:


> I live between rt3 and courthouse rd (rt 208). Got 1.6 acres to tend to now. We have quite a few friends from church who live at lake anna. There are striped bass in there you know.
> 
> As for gas 4 less money, it has returned. It's 1.70 a gallon down here. I filled up for 24 dollars yesterday!
> Nice to hear from you jeff. Good luck glantier!


my parents live on lake anna. the striper fishing has been great the last few weeks ive been told about 15-30 fish a day sometimes


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

wow, haven't seen Shaggy post on here for a while. Hey shaggy. 

So John81, when are you coming to visit your parents and do they have a boat? According to a post on the va board, the walleye bite is also on. 

With the cold spell has fishing picked up on the bay this week or is it done for the year from shore?


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

HuskyMD said:


> wow, haven't seen Shaggy post on here for a while. Hey shaggy.
> 
> So John81, when are you coming to visit your parents and do they have a boat? According to a post on the va board, the walleye bite is also on.
> 
> With the cold spell has fishing picked up on the bay this week or is it done for the year from shore?


they do have a boat but its not running atm ;/ dunno when ill be down next though


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I have a friend who lives on the lake and has a boat. Go figure, he doesn't fish.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Suppose to be good fishing*

at Dam 3 I believe it is; where they pump the warm water back in to the cold side of the lake.

We stayed the State Park cabin # 10 for few days.


There is a post in the Virginia report area for Lake Anna.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Hey Trevor,

Congrats on the new youngster. Sincerely hope all has been well with you.


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

congrats on the little one


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

HuskyMD said:


> Hello, My name is HuskyMD and I'm a P&S-aholic.
> 
> I left for six months or so as I moved from MD to VA, got settled into the new home and the new job, and we had a new baby. He's 9 weeks now and all of a sudden I am dying to go tog fishing!
> 
> ...


Some of us old posters are still around. Popping up every 6 months or so. Now lets see if I can dig out that nice marlin pic I pulled in about a month ago here...


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

HuskyMD said:


> I have a friend who lives on the lake and has a boat. Go figure, he doesn't fish.


Trevor,

Anytime you want to hit AI MD, AI VA, or DE (figured I'd get the DE permit after 1 Jan), let me know...

I also have a boat and and access to some of the finest bass and pickeral lakes in the Poconos~! 

Sandcrab


----------

